# State trails



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I found this site that has a by state search for trails. I thought it was a nice site so thought I would share. Horseback Trails and Campgrounds - Horse Trail Riding and Camping


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Vidaloco put up a great website. I use it a good bit to find new places to ride. 

I also like Horse & Mule Trail Guide USA: Trails, Campgrounds, Overnight in USA between the both of them you should be on your way to a great ride.

Also helpful are state horse councils. Back home the Ohio Horseman's Council has a good list of Ohio trails. I would imagine that others would have similar? 

Vida - you ever find out about the Oklahoma (where the wind comes blowing down the range) trails you where looking for info on?

Trails
Trailmeister.com


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I use the site you posted as well 
Yes I did find out what I needed to know, thanks for asking. Surprising that area of Oklahoma is very un-plain like, the Ozarks from Arkansas spill over into that area. Its very pretty but the trails that we have ridden are very rocky. I hate riding where I have to worry about every foot fall.

Just FYI for your web site. I always try to find out if shoes are recommended or necessary. Information that I think is very important but so many leave out on trail descriptions.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

these are great sites thank you


----------

